# D&rgw mow rail & tie car 06051



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't posted much in a while, so I thought I'd throw up some pics of my latest project and how it was built. The basic flat car is an AMS 6000 series flat that I got off of eBay. It went pretty cheap because of the roadname, not that it really mattered for my project. 

First, I started out with the supports and crosspieces:

































Next, I worked on the upper deck and the sides:









View attachment 28746


















To finish up, I added the end detailing, a cross brace and some grabs from Ozark Miniatures:









And, finally, sitting on the mantle with Tie & Wheel Car 06092, an AMS product.









Left to do, the diagonal supports on the end stakes, and gluing the end stakes in with the goal of flattening out the AMS flat car with it's characteristic arch through the center.

I always assumed AMS would eventually come out with the two Rail and Tie cars, but since they never did, I finally tired of waiting for them. Next up: Rail & Tie Car 06084. Possibly Rail, Tie & Wheel car 06413, although the AMS car is the wrong one for the prototype.

And, I have another flat sitting by for the Boom Car for Derrick OP. Which... Will I'm in the planning stage for. I haven't decided if I want to buy a 3D printer to make the parts, or simply have them made. I'm good with 3D modelling, so I should be able to easily make the parts I need to build the car. Plus a lot of the generic parts for the frame, brakes, etc. are easily obtainable. I'd also like to model OB, the Pile Driver, and OV, the Spreader.

I also have an extra AMS Hi-Side gondola, which I'm seriously thinking of taking a razor saw to and building it into the Gunnison Plow, if I can find a suitable plow or good enough plans. I've been looking at the Aristocraft snow plow, not perfect, but definitely close enough.

Thanks for reading,

Robert


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Drooling ....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

How awesome!!!



rdamurphy said:


> I'd also like to model OB, the Pile Driver, and OV, the Spreader.
> 
> Robert


All these projects would be incredible. Quite the MOW fleet. 

I'd love to have these in my outdated scale (1:22.5)


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for the kind remarks. I suspect before I start on OP, I'll need more clamps...

Robert


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

One never has enough clamps.......


----------



## wilbeck (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nicely done. Thanks for the excellent photos. I have one of these queued up for my next project.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lately, AMS flats have been going very cheaply on eBay. I bought another one last week for $40 + shipping. I will note one thing, I consulted the Narrow Gauge Pictorial on the details, as well as a number of internet sites. It seems this car was modified, rebuilt, put back together, and whatever else, and never turned out the same way twice... The current C&TS rebuild isn't even close to the original pics as far as construction methods. I guess that's the way it goes with modelling Rio Grande narrow gauge!

Robert


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For reasons unknown, or forgotten in the fog of time, I was able to purchase two of the flats for $35 each. This was 5 or 6 years ago. I bought them for parts, couplers and trucks.

Chuck


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of D&RGW flats and a boxcar for $100 from a friend a long time ago, and ended up selling the pair of flats for $100 for the pair and bought a Bachmann Gramps tank car. I kept one D&RGW flat that has the wood deck kit on it that I won from the 1.20.Me blog. I actually use it, and I wasn't really interested in the flats since they were pretty much obsolete and gone by my era, the early 1940's. 

Then, recently, I "discovered" the MOW flats that survived were 6000 series, and a new idea was born... So, I bought 3 flats fairly cheap on eBay lettered for Pacific Coast. for around $45 apiece. The one I bought this week was lettered for C&S. I guess that's why they're orphans? Doesn't matter to me, since I'm kitbashing them anyway.

Robert


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice project !! What paint did you use for the MOW gray ?


----------

